# Rogal Dorn Sculpt finished :)



## Hashmallum (Apr 26, 2008)

Another commission 


















































C&C welcome as always


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Really well done. Is the head an original as well? If so then it is exceptional! My only criticism (and it is only in my opinion) is that the thunder hammer seems a little puny for Rogal Dorn. I like the concept behind the the one wheeled by Lysander that came from Dorn himself.

Great work my friend.k:


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice Rogal Dorn!!!! Hammer is sorta small, but still really cool, great job, besides that no complaints dude, 10/10 k:seriously, its great!!!!


----------



## SensaiSwindler (Aug 8, 2007)

Very nice. k:


----------



## cool_conoly (Mar 29, 2008)

I Love it. As said the hammer head is maybe a tad too small and maybe a little more ornamentation would have been better, could we have a picture with a normal marine for size comparison?


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks really good, I actually like the hammer. I just looks more sleek and natural IMHO. Do you have a web site or gallery? it would be nice to look at some of you work.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Love this model, it just oozes personality. It really is worthy of a primarch, Good job


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

it doesn't say "i'm a primarch". Something is missing. it may be that the hammer head is too small or he doesn't look "big". Don't get me wrong its a fantastic sculpt and the pose is perfect its just got something missing.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Nice, but he needs a big fur cloak!!!!!


----------



## Recluce (Jul 20, 2008)

I really like it! Greal lorica segmenta look on the armor, though I don't think the dangly bits over the groin look too good, too stiff, not enough sway and movement in that part of the model.

I love seeing non-greenstuff models. This one looks like what I use, Magic Sculpt.


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Very Nice, great job. Though as mentioned Hammer is a little on the small side


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

One sweet model I agree that the hammer is to small


----------



## Sinioth (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm so jealous of people who can sculpt that well...

How big is he? Can we see a picture of him next to a normal marine?


----------



## Hashmallum (Apr 26, 2008)

This one was let's say a cheap-o version  Horus was 2 times more expensive than this, the customer wanted something simple ...
Will fix the hammer and tabard issue, will also add more detailed crosses on him though

Should you need anything pm me, I cannot write some things in public


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

Is this suposed to be a Pre-Heresy sculpt? Only ECs were allowed the emporers mark on their armor.

Otherwise, this is a fantastic piece. Very well done.


----------



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

i like it hash, its a great model! not as cool as the horus model but still a genuine work of art


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Vero said:


> Is this suposed to be a Pre-Heresy sculpt? Only ECs were allowed the emporers mark on their armor.
> 
> Otherwise, this is a fantastic piece. Very well done.


It's not an aquila I don't think, at least not on his chest. Looks like a goblet with wings or something. Plus, he's a primarch, I think they'd make an exception! :mrgreen: 

Awesome sculpt, I wish I was half as talented as that.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is fantastic. I am forced to agree on the hammer issue but that aside, bloody amazing.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Great sculpt and i'm forced to actually disagree with everyone about the hammer. For me it works well with the model and looks fantastic, i do think the tabbard is a bit on the short side but like you have said these are problems you can easily solve.


Great work :good:


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Nice work dude, but personally the only thing I don't like is the flails in front of his groin, I can't remember the name? Scabbard? Other than that its super cool.


----------



## dogowar (Feb 27, 2008)

What stat line are you considering using for him? Or is this a show only piece, not meant for the table top?


----------



## Hashmallum (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok some minor flaws were fixed - crossess, hammer and tabard - also size comparison.


----------



## Hashmallum (Apr 26, 2008)

Btw everyone interested will get their horus, we are struggling with gw legal office at the moment, so don;t loose your faith


----------



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

the only thing i would personally like added to this really amazing figure is a cape ang giant eagle behind his head, like in the john blanche sketch from the horus heresy collected visions artbook. IMO that's sort of iconic for rogal dorn. other than that, just...wow!


----------



## Hashmallum (Apr 26, 2008)

Anybody willing to get their Horus minis , please contact me


----------



## Canadish (Jun 17, 2008)

Great sculpt mate! Wish I had that kinda talent! :laugh:

And what do you mean about getting a Horus mini? Are these things up for sale!? :shok:

Canadish


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks fucking amassing, and spellbinding


----------

